# Buio nella testa



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Oggi brutta giornata.
Mi sento "costretta", come se avessi una camicia di forza addosso.
E non c'è stato nulla che abbia provocato questo mio stato particolarmente irritabile.
beh...c'è in effetti ma è una parte della mia vita decisamente ampia che qui non scrivo ed è assolutamente sconosciuta.

Una parte in cui avevo creduto molto e oggi...ho avuto la quasi conferma che...sarà un grande flop. Con brutti strascichi.
Non penso ai soldi persi (tutti i miei risparmi come si suol dire ma ho accettato il rischio. E' andata male. Non piango mai sul latte versato. Mi tiro su le maniche a vado avanti).
Non penso alla stanchezza estrema di questo ultimo anno.
Non penso al fallimento che sentirò addosso.
Non penso al fatto che non sono mai stata così "senza soldi" come oggi.

Penso che ci avevo creduto.
E invece.
Grosso. Enorme errore di valutazione. Anche se ho fatto le cose con testa.

Ma c'è stata una cosa in tutto questo sfacelo che invece ha brillato in maniera potente. Ha brillato contro ogni previsione.

Mattia. Il mio cucciolo. Il mio uomo. Il mio egoista stronzo. Il mio tutto.
Mattia in questo anno di avventura si è tirato su le maniche.
Ha pecolato certo. In alcuni momenti troppo, ma.

E' con me. Mi dice "non preoccuparti" all'ennesimo estratto conto in negativo.
"Manderemo i gatti a cacciare se rimaniamo senza cibo."
"Ci sono io Tebe. Siamo insieme. Tu la mente e io il braccio"

E in questi ultimi giorni. Conizzazione a parte.
Mi chiama 300 volte al cellulare anche solo per dirmi "Come stai..." (io un pò mi irrito ma lascio fare. Serve più a lui che a me il contatto)

O come stamattina. Che sa che l'ultimo pensiero prima di chiudere gli occhi è "il flop" e il primo quando li apro è sempre il flop.
Mi abbraccia. Mette la mano sul cuore che in automatico va in tachicardia. E dice "Sei la mia vita. Sei tutta la mia vita. Sono qui. Siamo qui. Tranquilla Tebe. Tranquilla"

E' di nuovo cambiato molto  nell'ultimo anno. Ancora passi avanti.
E siamo diventati qualcosa, pur nelle nostre diversità, che non avrei mai creduto di poter  sperimentare.
Una coppia.

Prima del tradimento non lo eravamo.
Colpa mia. Che non volevo ingerenze, rotture di coglioni e...

Adesso invece è diverso.
Ed è piacevole sentire le sue braccia avvolgermi e stringermi.
E' piacevole sentire a pelle tutto l'amore che mi butta addosso.

Non mi sono sentita così amata da lui come in questo periodo di super negativismo.

E mi sprona.

Ho una cosa importante da fare. Si tratta di libri.
Dovrei inviare un romanzo  ad una casa editrice che ha già pubblicato qualcosa di mio (sotto pseudo rigoroso ovviamente), un romanzo che era stato acquistato da un' altro noto editore ma che poi non venne pubblicato per alcune divergenze tra me e loro.

E' li.
Che lo guardo.
Come se lo sentissi estraneo. Non scritto da me.
Non voglia di rileggerlo.
E quando mi ci metto. Ho il vomito. E non so perchè.
Mi sento costretta anche li. Imbrigliata in forme italiche. Attenzione agli accenti. Agli apostrofi....

Fatica. Anche ad alzarmi al mattino.

E poi...da qualche ora...mentre son qui che lavoro, cazzeggio e...

Penso che dovrei "lasciare" Manager.
Perchè non lo avverto più come un piacere. Ma un qualcosa che...non dovrebbe esserci.




Passerà.
O forse no.
Oggi sono in negativismo cosmico e posso scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Mi farò un caffè al ginseng.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Studia, ragazza, studia :mrgreen:

Cacchio, lo so che sei nella cacca, ma hai detto delle cose molto belle. Sei in gamba, e questo non te lo toglie nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

ok, diamo qualche punticino a mattia.
condividere momenti bui con qualcuno che ti ama davvero è come infilarsi un maglione caldo caldo quando hai molto freddo.
permettigli più spesso di fare il maglioncino e non fare sempre la dura a cottimo; devi pur accettare qualche legittima  fragilità .
ne avete tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Per il momento nero... sono assolutamente certa che ce la farai, ce la farete. 
Per quanto riguarda te, magnager, Mattia...è' l'effetto di sentirsi, di essere veramente coppia, uno da due, restando ognuno se stesso, contribuendo a formare qualcos'altro. In una cosa così non c'è posto per altro, con una ricchezza così non c'è desiderio di altro. Ne ho un bellissimo ricordo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

come ricordo?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2690 ha detto:
			
		

> Per il momento nero... sono assolutamente certa che ce la farai, ce la farete.
> Per quanto riguarda te, magnager, Mattia...è' l'effetto di sentirsi, di essere veramente coppia, uno da due, restando ognuno se stesso, contribuendo a formare qualcos'altro. In una cosa così non c'è posto per altro, con una ricchezza così non c'è desiderio di altro. *Ne ho un bellissimo ricordo*.



.....già..... pure io . Merda!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

A me da l'impressione, a volte, che ritenendoti tu "traditrice seriale", ti senta in qualche modo obbligata a rivestire quel ruolo anche quando non he hai reale desiderio.
Lascia perdere.
Lascia che le cose capitino quando capitano da sole, lascia perdere strategie e progetti ai quali non sei obbligata da nessun tipo di pretesa "natura". Dedicati alla tua cazzo di vita con Mattia, impara a sopprortare la sua insopportabile perfetta corripondenza coi tuoi bisogni, quelli veri, e se proprio ogni tanto ti piglia la tarantola di scoparti qualcuno, fallo davvero come un passatempo momentaneo, e non come una seconda vita che minaccia oltretutto la "prima", quella vera, perchè per quanto tu possa essere orgogliosa di tutta la tua tecnica traditoria, prima o poi le cose vengono a galla, e per quanto si possa avere impostato in un certo particolare senso la propria filosofia di vita e se ne sia informato il proprio partner, quando le cose accadono sono sempre assorbite in maniera diversa, e per lo più fanno sempre più male di quanto uno si immagina. 
Non ti dico di appendere il cameltor al chiodo riservandone l'uso e l'abuso a Mattia, ma se proprio devi sparare qualche colpo extra, non stare li a costruirti un poligono apposta.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

Mi spiace Tebe,stare attenti!banche nervose e piene di sofferenze...ci mettono un amen a chiedere di rientrare...e occhio alla black list.
Io 3 anni fa'capito cosa i si preparavo ho chiuso tutte le cose..rischiose.
Anch'io mi metto il dubbio,sai poco fa'ho fatto,volentieri,un 'ora di attesa in auto per aspettare mia moglie,visita medica...tra poco mi ricambiera'..scortandomi...dal mio medico,e tra parentesi incrocio le dita..
Manager e nel mio caso C..sono zero...non so che fare...bo....
e nn sta per la mia targa..


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

le  banche...altro mal di pacia oioioi.
in bocca al lupo , lothar.incrocio anch'io le mie ditina affusolate per te


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

Grazie Minerva!!

Per avere il dovuto,ben oltre la scadenza..ho fatto fuoco e fiamme..e non era la cssa di risparmio del paesello....


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2694 ha detto:
			
		

> A me da l'impressione, a volte, che ritenendoti tu "traditrice seriale", ti senta in qualche modo obbligata a rivestire quel ruolo anche quando non he hai reale desiderio.
> Lascia perdere.
> Lascia che le cose capitino quando capitano da sole, lascia perdere strategie e progetti ai quali non sei obbligata da nessun tipo di pretesa "natura". Dedicati alla tua cazzo di vita con Mattia, impara a sopprortare la sua insopportabile perfetta corripondenza coi tuoi bisogni, quelli veri, e se proprio ogni tanto ti piglia la tarantola di scoparti qualcuno, fallo davvero come un passatempo momentaneo, e non come una seconda vita che minaccia oltretutto la "prima", quella vera, perchè per quanto tu possa essere orgogliosa di tutta la tua tecnica traditoria, prima o poi le cose vengono a galla, e per quanto si possa avere impostato in un certo particolare senso la propria filosofia di vita e se ne sia informato il proprio partner, quando le cose accadono sono sempre assorbite in maniera diversa, e per lo più fanno sempre più male di quanto uno si immagina.
> Non ti dico di appendere il cameltor al chiodo riservandone l'uso e l'abuso a Mattia, ma se proprio devi sparare qualche colpo extra, non stare li a costruirti un poligono apposta.


No no...non mi sento più una traditrice seriale ormai da molto e l'ho sempre scritto.
Ora sono una traditrice settoriale, che è davvero diverso.
In qualche modo però forse hai centrato il punto forse...non lo so. Oggi non ragiono a cassetti come faccio di solito ma sono inquinata dall'ansia.
Mattia ultimamente sta davvero facendo tutti i passi giusti con me. Non sbaglia praticamente un colpo. E sto da Dio con lui.
Manager...
non lo so. Oggi è fastidio. Fastidio. E ancora fastidio. 
Aiuto.....


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2690 ha detto:
			
		

> Per il momento nero... sono assolutamente certa che ce la farai, ce la farete.
> Per quanto riguarda te, magnager, Mattia...è' l'effetto di sentirsi, di essere veramente coppia, uno da due, restando ognuno se stesso, contribuendo a formare qualcos'altro. In una cosa così non c'è posto per altro, con una ricchezza così non c'è desiderio di altro. Ne ho un bellissimo ricordo.


Si...ce la faremo. A fatica e con molti strascichi ma niente di trascendentale, ne sono certa.

Coppia. Già. Coppia. Ma se penso a noi due...sempre insieme...coppia...mi viene un pò il soffoco.
Non lo so. Oggi dico tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Non riesco a cassettizzare le mie emozioni.
Mi piace moltissimo questa nuova dimensione nostra ma...
Non so cos'ho nella testa oggi.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2684 ha detto:
			
		

> ok, diamo qualche punticino a mattia.
> condividere momenti bui con qualcuno che ti ama davvero è come infilarsi un maglione caldo caldo quando hai molto freddo.
> *permettigli più spesso di fare il maglioncino e non fare sempre la dura a cottimo; *devi pur accettare qualche legittima  fragilità .
> *ne avete tutt*i:mrgreen:


Nuuuuuuuuu....più spesso di così vuol dire che mi mette un burqa, si mette lui uno stecchino tra i denti e una canotta bianca tutta unta  e dice "Muta donna! L'ommo sò io!"

Pericolosissimo dare spazio alla parte mascula di Mattia...non ha un limite poi...paura...

e per il secondo grassetto...
Già..gli umani sono così fragili. Concordo con te.:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2012)

Magari il fastidio di manager è che non è/è stato come lo volevi tu. Ha avuto un percorso suo, coinvolgendoti, che non era previsto.

Comunque com'è il caffè al ginseng?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2712 ha detto:
			
		

> Magari il fastidio di manager è che non è/è stato come lo volevi tu. Ha avuto un percorso suo, coinvolgendoti, che non era previsto.
> 
> Comunque *com'è il caffè al ginseng*?



Freddo, ormai.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2713 ha detto:
			
		

> Freddo, ormai.


:unhappy:
Allora prendo un caffè del nonno con decorazioni al cioccolato, grazie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

Cosa ci vuole per pubblicarlo? Ormai è venduto? Irrevendibile? Io ho capito che il libro è solo passato di mano, nulla di concreto tranne per la poca voglia di rileggerlo.

Se invece è vendibile, hai mai pensato a un fai-da-te? Oggi, tutti "vogliono" libri elettronici. Non c'è nulla di più comodo che pubblicare qualcosa in proprio e, ovviamente, venderlo.

Vuoi usare Tradimento.net come vetrina? Puoi. Ormai ti conosciamo tutti  ...  ... :rotfl:

Sul serio. Non farti pensieri stupidi. Mondadori non vuole il tuo libro? Fagli vedere che lo vendi in culo e mortacci loro!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2717 ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa ci vuole per pubblicarlo? Ormai è venduto? Irrevendibile? Io ho capito che il libro è solo passato di mano, nulla di concreto tranne per la poca voglia di rileggerlo.
> 
> Se invece è vendibile, hai mai pensato a un fai-da-te? Oggi, tutti "vogliono" libri elettronici. Non c'è nulla di più comodo che pubblicare qualcosa in proprio e, ovviamente, venderlo.
> 
> ...


Minchia Qib! Ho sentito il ruggito del leone! Sono entrata in pecola  ti leggo e..Mi sento già tipo Lady gaga.
Allora..era stato venduto, poi abbiamo avuto divergenze narrative diciamo, mi sono fatta dare la liberatoria e parlando con un altro editore a cui avevo mandato un altro romanzo (bocciato) ma che mi pubblica altro, è uscito questo mio primo romanzo e mi ha chiesto di inviarglielo. Però voglio apportare delle correzioni e...non lo so. manca l'ispirazione ma non posso nemmeno aspettare anni. Ok. Giuro che da domani mi ci metto. Al limite me lo ribocciano e allora...posso anche accettare il tuo invito e anzi. Chiedo ufficialmente a Minerva di farmi da editor (sono seria)
Però...io te lo dico...se me lo accettano...io metto Tebe...e il link a tradinet....scared

(tanto non lo direi a Mattia:mrgreen:. E manco a Manager)


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2712 ha detto:
			
		

> Magari il fastidio di manager è che non è/è stato come lo volevi tu. Ha avuto un percorso suo, coinvolgendoti, che non era previsto.
> 
> Comunque com'è il caffè al ginseng?


Non riesco a capire il fastidio verso Manager. Ho già accettato che non è come volevo/pensavo io...ma...no, non è vero. C'è qualcosa di ben definito che mi sta infastidendo di lui. Oltre all'azzannata, alle ipotetiche sceneggiate e al "nostro status":bleah:...c'è...che se la tira.
Mi spiegherò meglio...sono cattiva. Scriverò una pagina al vetriolo:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

ma cosa vuol dire che mi conoscono tutti? Mi stai dicendo che sono...utente ingombrante?
Uff...sono così timidina nella vita...


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Leggere questi post la sera sul divano quando pensi ora mi rilasso... fa bene? Fa male?

A me fa pensare... Fa pensare a quando ci siamo visti.. Fa pensare che forse sparo troppe cazzate... Fa pensare a storie passate... Fa pensare a come sarà domani...

La voglia è di chiudere tutto e far finta di niente... Passare oltre...

È un mese che sono su questo forum? Poco più poco meno? Forse ora capisco... In te forse vedo lei quando avrà la tua età... Forse è questo che mi ha fatto subito entrare in sintonia con te... 

Ma tu sei Tebe... e mi piaci...

Oggi una persona che manco conosco mi ha detto che per lei sono un poco come la copertina di Linus... Beh mi ha fatto un gran piacere... Ecco il bello è questo... quando meno te lo aspetti da chi meno te lo aspetti ti arriva una spinta come la manna dal cielo per andare avanti.

Mattia... Merce rara... Tienila stretta... Sotto sotto ha le contro palle... Ma le tiene nascoste... Tu in quel campo vuoi avere il monopolio.

Ho riletto... Pensieri sconclusionati... Io non scriverò mai un romanzo... E non ti chiedo nemmeno di leggerne uno tuo... Mi basta leggerti qui...

Grazie Tebe.

Cattivik


P.s. Il presente post si autodistruggerà appena l'autore avrà smaltito antistaminici e limoncello.


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2719 ha detto:
			
		

> Non riesco a capire il fastidio verso Manager. Ho già accettato che non è come volevo/pensavo io...ma...no, non è vero. C'è qualcosa di ben definito che mi sta infastidendo di lui. Oltre all'azzannata, alle ipotetiche sceneggiate e al "nostro status":bleah:...*c'è...che se la tira*.
> Mi spiegherò meglio...sono cattiva. Scriverò una pagina al vetriolo:diavoletto:


E che ti vuoi aspettare da un manager con tanto di gelmy e pupi al seguito!!!

Dimenticavo... Avvoltoio al seguito per gli affari sporchi...

Cattivik

P.S. Sta già passando l'effetto farmaci...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Beh, quantomeno Tebe risparmierà parecchio sulla carta igienica, dopo una leccata così :mrgreen:



Occhio che antistaminici e alcool..........:unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (23 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2724 ha detto:
			
		

> Beh, quantomeno Tebe risparmierà parecchio sulla carta igienica, dopo una leccata così :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Occhio che antistaminici e alcool..........:unhappy:


È l'ultima chance che posso giocarmi... 

Cattivik

Antistaminici e alcol... Di solito sono l'aperitivo...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2726 ha detto:
			
		

> È l'ultima chance che posso giocarmi...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> Antistaminici e alcol... Di solito sono l'aperitivo...



Ti butti troppo giu, Catty. So che puoi trovare altre risorse, dai!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2728 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti butti troppo giu, Catty. So che puoi trovare altre risorse, dai!


catti ... monsi ... mady ... :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2730 ha detto:
			
		

> catti ... monsi ... mady ... :rotfl:



Colpa mia: sono io quello delle abbreviazioni :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2731 ha detto:
			
		

> Colpa mia: sono io quello delle abbreviazioni :mrgreen:


No no sia ben chiaro.. io abbrevio in Mons perchè non so proprio come si scrive per esteso e non ho voglia di fare tutte le volte il copia incolla...

Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2719 ha detto:
			
		

> Non riesco a capire il fastidio verso Manager. Ho già accettato che non è come volevo/pensavo io...ma...no, non è vero. C'è qualcosa di ben definito che mi sta infastidendo di lui. Oltre all'azzannata, alle ipotetiche sceneggiate e al "nostro status":bleah:...c'è...*che se la tira.
> *Mi spiegherò meglio...sono cattiva. Scriverò una pagina al vetriolo:diavoletto:


tanto tuonò che piovve. Sei una brava ragazza, ma capocciona, eh?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2746 ha detto:
			
		

> tanto tuonò che piovve. Sei una brava ragazza, ma *capocciona*, eh?


granitica, direi :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Mollatemi oggi, che è nà giornata pesante  in ufficio. :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

cazzarola com'è intrattabile quando non pratica:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2771 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzarola com'è intrattabile quando non pratica:mrgreen:


Minerva, adoro la tua cattiveria :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2771 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzarola com'è intrattabile quando non pratica:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl: Quoto MonsMad! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2746 ha detto:
			
		

> tanto tuonò che piovve. Sei una brava ragazza, ma capocciona, eh?


 Quoto!!! :up:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt2771 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzarola com'è intrattabile *quando non pratica*:mrgreen:


Infatti!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2719 ha detto:
			
		

> Non riesco a capire il fastidio verso Manager. Ho già accettato che non è come volevo/pensavo io...ma...no, non è vero. C'è qualcosa di ben definito che mi sta infastidendo di lui. Oltre all'azzannata, alle ipotetiche sceneggiate e al "nostro status":bleah:...c'è...che se la tira.
> Mi spiegherò meglio...sono cattiva. Scriverò una pagina al vetriolo:diavoletto:


 No, non intendevo quello. Intendevo che ti da fastidio che alla fine si sta generando un tipo di rapporto come piace a lui e non come piace a te...e ti da ancora più fastidio il fatto che tu lo stia seguendo comunque. :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Dai, povera Tebina! Ve ne approfittate perchè per ancora 17, dico *Diciassette giorni*! *non tromba*.
Non è bello che glielo ricordiate. Il fatto che *non tromba* è per lei origine di malumore, qundi non è giusto che il *non trombare* venga usato contro di lei.
Certo, quando una *non tromba* è più fragile e indifesa, perchè *non trombando* non può scaricare le tensioni della giornata.
Quindi mi raccomando: basta col ricordare a Tebe che ancora* per diciassette giorni non tromba. *Siate buoni e comprensivi anche se *voi invece trombate*.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Maggio 2012)

Ti hanno dato anche una dieta *in bianco*?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2784 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti hanno dato anche una dieta *in bianco*?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:carogna


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

.



.


.

.
_
.....
......
FOTTETEVI!
CATTIVI!

_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Maggio 2012)

Certo, *noi si fotte*. Davvero un peccato *che tu non possa*........


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2787 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo, *noi si fotte*. Davvero un peccato *che tu non possa*........


Ok. Mi ritiro in uno sdegnoso silenzio da signora! Da domani cazzi vostri!


State sparando sulla croce rossa. Io povera Tebina.
Siete dei mostri insensibili.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2012)

ma si accidenti che peccato gli tocca il riso..in bianco...mi spiace Tebe..stanotte alla ''fine''ti ho pensata..poverina che e'casa a vedere youporn.com da sola...
e anche tar qualche giorno quando saro'con l'''altra''che oggi mi ha promesso un'apocalisse di sesso..anche li'..pensando a te..non e'giusto pero'....
magari alal fine ti racconto....:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Maggio 2012)

Siete terribiliiiii!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2789 ha detto:
			
		

> ma si accidenti che peccato gli tocca il riso..in bianco...mi spiace Tebe..stanotte alla ''fine''ti ho pensata..poverina che e'casa a vedere youporn.com da sola...
> e anche tar qualche giorno quando saro'con l'''altra''che oggi mi ha promesso un'apocalisse di sesso..anche li'..pensando a te..non e'giusto pero'....
> magari alal fine ti racconto....:rotfl:


si certo...un apocalisse di sesso.
Un apocalisse e basta.
Del pipino mollo così impari!!!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Maggio 2012)

per dirla alla meneghina..me ciami forse manager??
e pensi che si vada al Motel El tira minga...???:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Maggio 2012)

Dai Tebe dillo...

Su su non ci son problemi... Hai il mio permesso...

Dillo a questi invidiosi... Loro parlano e noi abbiamo fatto una dimostrazione pratica al corso di Master in sesso orale... E tutti hanno chiesto non il bis e nemmeno l tris... Ma.. Il... ...esiste il quadris?

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt2796 ha detto:
			
		

> Dai Tebe dillo...
> 
> Su su non ci son problemi... Hai il mio permesso...
> 
> ...


E' venuta tanto bene che hai ancora i calli alle mani?


----------

